# Treated Lumber Question



## cbizzle (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm looking at buying a char grill smoker at one hell of a deal.  But in the picture I noticed a pile of cut 2x4 stacked underneath the pit.  I haven't asked yet, because I'm going to look at it tomorrow, but I'm afraid they have been using those 2x4 for smoking meat.

My question is "IF" they have been smoking meat with treated lumber, are there any steps that should be taken to be sure no chemicals/toxins are present?


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 18, 2008)

If they were actually using pressure treated lumber in it I think I'd have to scrape off anything I could then pressure wash the whole interior. Then re-season it.


----------



## cbizzle (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Piney.  I hope they would have enough sense not to, but I have heard of someone using telephone poles treated with creosote.  So I might just stay on the safe side and clean it up.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 18, 2008)

If they were using treated lumber in it its no wonder its for sale


----------



## white cloud (Sep 18, 2008)

Is it from an estate sale? LOL


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Sep 18, 2008)

What else were they smoking?


----------



## bassman (Sep 19, 2008)

I agree with the rest.  If they were burning treated lumber and sniffing their TBS, it's probably being sold off by living relatives 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 19, 2008)

Yes, i think they be ol' burn outs.  Nothin' wrong w/ that but there be poison in there.


----------



## yard dog (Sep 19, 2008)

If the price fits your budget and you want it, then buy it. Then build a huge fire and get that thing rockin' as hot as you can. After it cools, scrape off any residue that remains inside and wash it out, then do it all over again. The chemicals used in treated lumber are carcinogenic (they cause cancer) and some can have serious adverse effects immediately. If you buy it, theres no reason it can't be made safe, but cover your butt before you put the first butt on


----------



## gnubee (Sep 19, 2008)

They spray cherry trees for any number of bugs That spray is definetly not good for you. I suppose that if you remove the bark before smoking it would be a whole lot better. 
Up to now I have never given it a thought even though I was raised on an Orchard and did my share of spraying. We heated our house with cherry wood all the time because of its long burn time bark and all.


----------



## yard dog (Sep 19, 2008)

Spraying a tree with chemicals only serves to keep bugs off the outside of the tree. It does not penetrate the bark and is applied _only _for the leaves and buds. It is effective for a certain number of days, period. Pressure treating forces chemicals deep within the open wood grain that can remain for years. 

Heating your home has nothing to do with it, assuming you have a stove that properly vents outside the living area you should be fine with the heat, while toxics exite the flume.


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 19, 2008)

Why take a chance? Pressure wash it (with hot water if you can) and reseason.


----------



## mossymo (Sep 19, 2008)

Personally I would not worry about it, clean it up like anything else that is pre-owned and you want as yours.

But this does bring a humerous thought to my mind; Can you imagine the threads under what woods to use..... 

- 2X6 treated or just kiln dried?

- Where can I find some partical board scraps?

- OSB smoke compared to plywood.....

- My entertainment center fueled my 1st smoke !!!

- I was making a cedar cabinet, but.....


----------



## big game cook (Sep 19, 2008)

take no chances. clean the crap out of it. then clean it again. then burn a hot one in it and clean it again. then sell it,lol.


----------



## cbizzle (Sep 19, 2008)

I am only paying $50 bucks for the smoker, & it might not have even smoked with treated lumber.. but im going to fire the hell out of it, pressure wash it, give it a good wipe down, and season it again...  I wanted to do some pork butts with it this weekend for the LSU vs Auburn game but it looks as though I might not sleep tonight if I want to get it ready!  Might just have to go with the ECB this weekend.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 19, 2008)

Ya know sacrifices sometimes have to be made just make sure ya got plenty of beer and start the party tonight


----------



## cbizzle (Sep 19, 2008)

Piney - Oh yes, there will be beer!  I'm thinking of taking the staggered approach tonight.  That is - Red Bull in left hand - Cold Beer in right hand.. then stagger away when the job is done!!!


----------



## smokin365 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sounds like you have the right idea!


----------



## lord of the ring (Sep 19, 2008)

Now those are real cancer sticks!  Can you imagine what some people out there are smoking on?  "ah yeah... Smoked the turkey over some MDF this weekend, the kids thought it was great!"  I mean lets get real people.

Defintely get that thing rippin hot with a fire in it, just like a self cleaning oven.  I wouldn't even be around it when you burn that stuff off, cause then it's airborne.  Maybe just fill the thing with hardwood charcoal so it touches the sides and move it around to burn that crap off.  Pressure wash or use a wire brush and some water afterwards.  

Or go find another smoker...


----------



## cbizzle (Sep 19, 2008)

Nothing brings out the taste of that pork like some good ol' Johnson's Water Seal.  I like to mop my Boston Butt with a little brown sugar & 409.


----------



## zapper (Sep 20, 2008)

Weird world we live in, ya never know what went on with that thing. Purification by fire is a good thing .

I really doubt that anyone would smoke with treated wood, but hey, who knows?


----------



## ddave (Sep 20, 2008)

How about . . .

- Smoking with livestock trailer floorboards . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm with Zapper.  No way somebody smoked with treated lumber.


----------

